# Savage axis 308win load development help



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive been trough quite a few bullets and quite a bit of powder trying to come up with a hand load for my axis and I still can't seen to get it. I did find one using 180 grain hornady SP but I want to shoot 165's. I've tried the hornady interlock SP's and the Sierra game king 165's. It will not shoot 150's for $#!+ so that's out. Tried RL 15 and 19 powder along with IMR 4064, 4895, and 8208-xbr.

Please suggest Any of your own 308 loads for any make/model with a 1:10 twist barrel. I know this thing has more potential but with 165's I've only gotten to about 1-1/4"+ and I'm fixing to resort to premium bullets whitch I don't like 'cause I'm cheap... HELP!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you sure it's a 1-10 twist....That may explain the lack of accuracy with 150's and better accuracy with 180's. I'd try the hornady 165gr #30459,or 30452 or the 30502. These are longer 165 gr bullets and may give you better accuracy with a 1-10 twist. These are all hornady bullets. you can research other bullet makers and compare their bullet lengths as well if you find that these group a bit better for you than the shorter versions. Other than that I'd just go with 180gr. Pm me your load data. (powder type and grains and primer and case)


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a little strange that it doesn't like the 150. My 1 in 10 AR using 44.5 Varget with 175 SMK and 46 Varget with 150 BTSP shoot same POI @ 100 and MOA with both.

With 165s I get mediocre accuracy at best.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don, savage's websit lists the twist for the 308 axis at 1:10 so I tak them for their word. Haha. I was having to push the 180's aweful slow to get it to group Wich is why I was reluctant to go that direction. Like I posted on another thread it had shot 168 SMK's from factory rounds superbly so I know it's got potential there.

I did a little re-figuring on my balidtics calculator and the 180's aren't to far away from what I was hopping to get with the 165's. I wanted 1000 pounds of energy at 600 yards and with the 180's I get about 950 at 550 yards so... I may just have to take what I can get.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ii did read their site also and i do believe that it's a 1-10. You should certainly be able to shoot 165's with some degree of accuracy with a 1-10...It makes me wish I had a 308 to try some loads for you.

How slow are you having to push them to get the 168gr 's to group ?


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

The 168's were factory HSM match loads ad I think their advertised velocity is right at 2700fps if I remember. I tried to match that velocity with my loads to try and duplicate it and it hasn't shown any real results. I also toyed with seating depth but it hasn't shown any improvement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try 43gr IMR-4895...43.5 is a max load according to Hornadys 7th edition. Please verify this on your own !!


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

You know don it blows my mind sometimes how much data varies from source to source. Hodgdons online guide list imr-4895 as being loaded all the way to a compressed load and your suggestion from hornady is on the low side. Ha.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I know it's a bit odd, but there are so many vartiables in the equation. As a rule manuals seem to be lowering MAX loads but that is not always the case. I have some older manuals that list a lower MAX load than the new ones. But the variable in that is that the powder may have changed a slight bit.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have used the IMR 4895 and have good results with it in different calibers.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is my load data for 2 of my 308s. They both liked the same charge and bullet, the seating depth was the only difference. Both 1,10
Varget-41.7gr, Sierra gameking 165, BTHP. using CCI large rifle primers. Case trimmed to min... This setup in both guns will shoot well under a inch. Hope it helps but all guns are different. Good luck


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm using 150 btsp over 46 varget and 175 smk over 44.5 varget LC brass with good results. YMMV


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like I need some varget.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Varget seems to be a good all around temp stable powder.


----------

